# What about Tohatsu engines?



## Captbesch (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know much about the Tohatsu engines, some say they are great. Can anyone tell me some pros and cons on the engine, especially 90 h.p.,. Sure would appreciate it!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I've never heard anything bad about them, but strictly comparing the prices on Tohatsu's website vs a 90 Yamaha at Ed's Marine, the Yamaha is *$4,800* cheaper and 54 lbs lighter to boot. I'd say at those prices I'd have to go Yamaha 90.


----------



## DuckDigler (Jan 3, 2008)

Man back when I duck hunted more I ran a Tohatsu Mega 25 on my 16 foot flat bottom and it would get it. I later found out it was a 40 block with 25 carbs. I guess that is where the mega came in. Never had a lick of trouble and I put it through all kinds of hell.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Call Glenn at Boatright and get a price on a Tohatsu. He sells a lot of them.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Stuart said:


> I've never heard anything bad about them, but strictly comparing the prices on Tohatsu's website vs a 90 Yamaha at Ed's Marine, the Yamaha is *$4,800* cheaper and 54 lbs lighter to boot. I'd say at those prices I'd have to go Yamaha 90.


But what most dearlers dont tell you is that controlls and gauges are extra. with Tohatsu you get a binnicle or side controlls with cables (your choice) tach and trim guage, and and a alum prop and a tool kit(with spare spark plugs) that fits all bolts on the engine.
For the money they are the best deal on and outboard.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I had a 90 hp nissan/tohatsu (the same thing from what I remember) It is a very good motor 0 problems


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Been running a 90 Nissan since 2001. Zero problems. Good fuel economy and good speed on my 18 ft. Weld-Craft. I have the widest bottom you can get.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

have heard of one problem with tohatsu, but most seem to be really good. Now if they would just redesign the cowling to look a little better


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

I Have A 03 70 Hp Nissan. It Is Great. The Only Thing I Have Ever Done To It Is Water Pump And Spark Plugs. The New Nissan/tohatsu Are Direct Injected. That Is The Reason For The Higher Price. Burns Half The Fuel Of Carb. Motor. They Are Good Engines And I Would Recommend Them To Anyone.


----------



## Captbesch (Jan 18, 2007)

*What about Tohatsu Engines?*

Gentlemen,
Thank you, thank you! I had quick 8 responses,all were affirmative toward Tohatsu engines. I am going to strongly consider the purchase of one very soon. 
I have only been a member of this site for a short time, but I am most pleased with the attitude and input fellow fishermen present. I only hope to be of service to you and others in the future....again, thanks for your input!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Capt, I am also looking at getting a 90 and Donny Tran who builds Tran Boats suggest the tohatsu over the yamaha. I looked into it and I agree. first they are fuel injected and not carb so you get better gas mileage, and everything i hear about them is good news. plus i was told they are cheaper. i have seen more old tohatsu motors than any other small motor. i am going the tohatsu route. good luck


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

best motor Ive had. Bought It used of this site took it to vantage marine in poc had Forest tune it up clean carbs, etc. Forest said it had over 1000 hrs but its not unusall for them to go 2000 hrs . If your looking to buy or need some info I suggest Forest in poc at vantage marine. Hes been there over 20yrs and still going.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm going to repower with a 4 stroke 150 from Vantage Marine, they were able to sell it for ~10k usd

comes with 5 year warranty, good deal.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I ran a 40 hp tohatsu on a commercial crab boat for 6 years without so much as a hick up. The best estimate I can give is about 9,000 total hours on that motor


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Just repowered a Scout Sportfish 162 4 months ago with the 90hp and couldn't be happier. It replaced a 2001 Yami 90. It runs like a top, gets up on plane quickly, and has been rock solid since putting it on. I'm running 37-38mph at 5800rpm in my boat with it.


----------



## POCplugger (Jul 6, 2011)

*pushing 1200 hours..*



bender1 said:


> best motor Ive had. Bought It used of this site took it to vantage marine in poc had Forest tune it up clean carbs, etc. Forest said it had over 1000 hrs but its not unusall for them to go 2000 hrs . If your looking to buy or need some info I suggest Forest in poc at vantage marine. Hes been there over 20yrs and still going.


^^this x2..Im pushing 1200 hours on my 93 model 90hp tohatsu on super wide 21 shoalwater flats edition boat. even with my heavy slow planing and water logged hull trimmed up properly and a nice 4 blade with some cup i can run 35 wot and still get good water pressure with a cav plate running skinny. I havnt had to have much of anything done to this engine except for a tune up/plug change and a water pump or two. only other thing ive had to replace was my throttle cable but it was original and the clasp ended up breaking...overall i am very very pleased with the production ive gotten out of this old engine, and defintely have to second the opinon about bringing it to forrest at vantage....just make sure you dont need a super quick turn around as he works on a locals schedule...but dont let that fool you, he knows his stuff...best of luck to you, youll enjoy it if you go that route!


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

My flounder rig has a 30hp. Only issue was with tilt/trim. Lots of hours. Runs great


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Z said:


> I'm going to repower with a 4 stroke 150 from Vantage Marine, they were able to sell it for ~10k usd
> 
> comes with 5 year warranty, good deal.


So your getting a Honda?


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

I had a Tohatsu 90 on a re-powered Boston Whaler. When it came time to sell, it made things much more difficult. I likely lost more money than I saved up front.

The motor itself ran fine, but, I did hate the hand control where the button was placed for forward/reverse.

I'd stick with Yamaha/Suzuki/Mercury


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Good motors just make sure you have some place reliable to have it serviced. People seem to overlook that a lot. Can be an issue with the less popular brands, hard to find a shop with adequate experience in some areas (or a shop that doesn't have horrendous turn around times).


----------



## MarksHobby (Oct 28, 2015)

I owned 3 Tohatsu motors and never a single problem. Always seem to up grade in power every couple of years so more than a 150 hours on any of the engines.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

fishin shallow said:


> So your getting a Honda?


Exactly! It's the same motor, different sticker on the cowling.

You cannot beat that deal with a stick, the MSRP on the Honda is like 17k USD.

I feel sorry for the folks in Europe, the BF150 sells for like 19k EUR!

I saw it like this; pay ~$3k to replace the block on my Fast Strike 150 and have 0 guarantee it would work.

or pay ~$10k for 5 years of warranty and Honda engineering.

with TTL + upgraded guages + install (including NMEA wiring to my humminbird) I was out the door for $12.5k...I couldn't buy a 2 stroke 150 for that money.

Was an easy decision, big thanks to Matt C. @ Vantage marine for the bargain. If you're looking to repower maybe you should call him too.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

fido98 said:


> I had a Tohatsu 90 on a re-powered Boston Whaler. When it came time to sell, it made things much more difficult. I likely lost more money than I saved up front.
> 
> The motor itself ran fine, but, I did hate the hand control where the button was placed for forward/reverse.
> 
> I'd stick with Yamaha/Suzuki/Mercury


That's silly you would recommend a different motor not because of reliability but because you dealt with a dumb buyer.

The Tohatsu 90 carbed 2 stroke is a bad4ss motor, bulletproof and simple....but everyone has an opinion, thank you for sharing yours.


----------



## latex (Aug 11, 2013)

My dad and my self have ran Tohatsu motors for years. I know have the Tohatsu only engineered 40 hp. 4 stroke. I say Tohatsu only because they are not sharing this motor any other manufacturers. Tohatsu builds the smaller portable engines for other manufacturers lime Mercury. The bigger hp. Tohatsu engines are Honda just rebranded. 
If you want to sell it just put it for sell in Arkansas or Louisiana it want last a day.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

fido98 said:


> I had a Tohatsu 90 on a re-powered Boston Whaler. When it came time to sell, it made things much more difficult. I likely lost more money than I saved up front.
> 
> The motor itself ran fine, but, I did hate the hand control where the button was placed for forward/reverse.
> 
> I'd stick with Yamaha/Suzuki/Mercury


Where's it at on Yammie's etc?

Pops has ran tohatsu forever. Had a 140 i think on his original Mowdy and on his second Mowdy now runs a 115 DI 2 stroke. With T top and fishing load it runs about 38 full throttle. Never a major issue and no major down time as a result. 
Also will recommend Forrest. Great guy and knows his stuff. Can be a bit slow like mentioned on the turn around.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

All they are is a rebagged Honda. Great motors. Do it!


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

dk2429 said:


> All they are is a rebagged Honda. Great motors. Do it!


Yes,

But, why is the honda selling them for SO MUCH MORE MONEY?


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

In manufacturing the ultimate goal is to keep the machines running and the people working.

You don't want to de-value your established brand by lowering the price, so you private-label for others or add different name at lower price.

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/boats/boat-engines/honda-agrees-supply-outboards-tohatsu


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

There is a reason that all of the commercials run Tohatsu outboards; they last a long time.

TH


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hondas under license to Tohatsu*

ALL Tohatsu four strokes from 50HP on up are Hondas badged Tohatsu - EXACT SAME motor different color. They are MFG by Honda. TLDI up to 115 HP are wholly Tohatsu.

http://www.tradeonlytoday.com/2013/08/tohatsu-america-joins-with-honda-on-outboard-lineup/


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

> That's silly you would recommend a different motor not because of reliability but because you dealt with a dumb buyer.
> .


It's not silly, it's reality and financially pragmatic. It wasn't a single dumb buyer, it was everyone who called on the boat. Resale is often a major factor in purchasing decisions whether your talking about a boat, a car, or a lawn mower.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Have one of Donny's BC with the older T 90's and it runs great with no problems.

I understand the new T 90 with the better Gear ratio is even a better product but I give up 2- 4 mph so why bother.

Tothatsu is used world wide.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I've purchase a 50hp 2015 model. Put about 80 hrs on it. No problem whats so ever. You can't even hear the engine when its idling. Rig to my 18ft aluminum boat it can go all day with less than 6 gallon of gas. Guy that sold it to me was a dealer and mechanic. He said only problem you will have with them motor is letting the gas go empty and running them pump with no gas. Very happy with mind so far. Never have to snifff/breath smoke any more.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

I run a 2015 20hp 4 stroke Tohatsu with elec start/power tilt on a 16ft Ankona Shadowcast. Cannot say enough great things about it. Only been running it about 8 months but have not had a single issue.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

fido98 said:


> It's not silly, it's reality and financially pragmatic. It wasn't a single dumb buyer, it was everyone who called on the boat. Resale is often a major factor in purchasing decisions whether your talking about a boat, a car, or a lawn mower.


I guess you're right, resale could be a factor in initial purchase.

But, to be honest, I'd rather have a problem-free outboard and work with someone who appreciates Tohatsu quality on the resale than lower my standards now to match someone else's (maybe) later


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

JimD said:


> Have one of Donny's BC with the older T 90's and it runs great with no problems.
> 
> I understand the new T 90 with the better Gear ratio is even a better product but I give up 2- 4 mph so why bother.
> 
> Tothatsu is used world wide.


I thought I'd read somewhere that tohatsu was like number one or two produced outboard world wide. Not sure why such a stigma in states. Dealer network/support or lack thereof I'd guess.

Interesting how their four strokes are rebadged honda, nissan sold rebadges tohatsu, and I think there's another one in there somewhere.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

I think they made small HP mercurys at one time too.


----------



## swimmingpoolbob (Dec 15, 2012)

I remember the guides down in Mexico used to run them on the Pangas and never had a problem at least on my visits. I was surprised they would be big HP motors with pull start, hand control and a 20 gallon plastic barrel for a fuel tank.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Just a mercury good motors


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

As far as I can tell they make every part in my echo chain saws which are considered great professional-quality stuff.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

They used to be largest small engine producers in the world and probably still are.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Capt sharky said:


> Just a mercury good motors


You have it backwards .. the small Mercury's are just a Tohatsu.

Tohatsu is the second largest outboard motor manufacturer in the world behind Mercury. If the Mercury badged Tohatsu motors were counted as Tohatsu they would easily be number one.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

I run a 30 -4 Stroke Tohatsu on a 16' Carolina Skiff, absolutely love it!!


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I ran one on my scooter for 10 years of complete abuse. That motor never had an easy day in it's life, finally just gave up last year, wouldn't be afraid of another one.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

pmgoffjr said:


> I ran one on my scooter for 10 years of complete abuse. That motor never had an easy day in it's life, finally just gave up last year, wouldn't be afraid of another one.


was that a nissan/tohatsu 90 on the jcraft?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The place that does all the work on my Blue Wave, sells several different motors, including Tohatsu. Says Tohatsu is the best motor you can buy. Has less problems with them than any other motor.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

My scooter is home made welded aluminum. It was a nissan/tohatsu 90. Sucked at least 5,000 barrels of poot mud through it, replaced one starter and did one carb kit in 11 years and 4,000 hours of use.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

pmgoffjr said:


> My scooter is home made welded aluminum. It was a nissan/tohatsu 90. Sucked at least 5,000 barrels of poot mud through it, replaced one starter and did one carb kit in 11 years and 4,000 hours of use.


That's awesome!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

pmgoffjr said:


> My scooter is home made welded aluminum. It was a nissan/tohatsu 90. Sucked at least 5,000 barrels of poot mud through it, replaced one starter and did one carb kit in 11 years and 4,000 hours of use.


Read a quote once about Tohatsu when I was looking to purchase several years ago. "Son you could pour sand in the tank and she would still get you home". I own a 25hp Nissan/Tohatsu. Not one issue ever. And it runs my 14ft V like a bat outta hell.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Stuart said:


> I've never heard anything bad about them, but strictly comparing the prices on Tohatsu's website vs a 90 Yamaha at Ed's Marine, the Yamaha is *$4,800* cheaper and 54 lbs lighter to boot. I'd say at those prices I'd have to go Yamaha 90.


The Tohatsu 90 TLDI with its low gear ratio will run circles around a Yammy, and probably get twice the fuel economy.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

fishin shallow said:


> So your getting a Honda?


Yup! He's getting a rebranded Honda. Would be much better off with a Suzuki 150.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

latex said:


> Tohatsu...If you want to sell it just put it for sell in Arkansas or Louisiana it want last a day.


True! I listed my 17ft boat with a 70hp Tohatsu here and guy from Louisiana drove down overnight to swoop it up!


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

southbay said:


> Yup! He's getting a rebranded Honda. Would be much better off with a Suzuki 150.


Very interesting opinion!

I haven't seen much comparison between the Suzuki 150 and the Honda 150, genuinely interested to hear your facts!

Let'er rip


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's what I found after a bit of googling "Honda or Suzuki 150 Hull Truth." To make things easier, let's agree that Honda and Tohatsu are interchangeable when referring to the 150. I've already explained how even the trademarked features of Honda, VTEC etc, are included on the Tohatsu 150, with proof on the Australia Tohatsu website.

From Hull Truth thread found here 
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/107659-suzuki-150-vs-honda-150-a.html#b

Seems both motors have variable valve timing and induction tuning;

The VTEC on the Honda really makes a big difference after 5500 RPM where the horsepower continues to climb to 160 at 6000 RPM. check out the dyno graph at Honda's web site.
http://www.honda-marine.com/pdfs/BF150_advantage.pdf

The 175 zuk has the same type of varible cam timing....and has induction tuning which will provide cleaner running as it will keep the airflow velocity higher while trolling yet still have great top end air flow as well....induction pulse tuning the intake runner lenght for a particular rpm which will actully create a positive pressure up to about 3psi which is close to some forced induction ie blower/turbo applications."


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

25 hours on the Tohatsu 150 and running excellent. 
Had to change the "breakin" 0W oil at 10 hours. Vantage Marine took great care of me and helped with a flat tire, transducer replacement, and minn kota trolling motor repair....All overtime on a saturday. 

Can't thank Joey and Forrest enough.


----------

